# VAG Tacho



## bcapiau (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm trying to connect VAG Tacho 1.5 to a 2001 Audi Allroad. Keep getting "Access Denied" Suggestions? It says I have a VDO C5 Cluster


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: VAG Tacho (bcapiau)*

what is a VAG Tacho? is that the VAG-COM software? If so, ask this question in the VAG-COM forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: VAG Tacho (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_what is a VAG Tacho? is that the VAG-COM software?

Yes, that would be my question also. I use Ross-Tech.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vag-tacho is a cable that can get radio codes and pin numbers for cluster. It can also change mileage on some cars. allroad clusters can be problematic to get access. I think early production 01s are your only hope maybe yours is a late production 01. 02 and newer there is no hope. Good luck


----------

